# xrdp und lokaler Drucker am client



## bogo10 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe einen xrdp- Server unter SuSE 10.2 laufen und benutze einen EIZO eClient 630L (aufgemotzt zum 630L-N weil unter WinCE 2.14 nur 8bit Farbtiefe möglich war) unter WinCE 4.1 um eine rdp- Verbindung zum Linux- Desktop (KDE) herzustellen.
Läuft fein. 
Jetzt möchte ich aber einen normalen Desktop- PC durch den Thin  client ersetzen. Dummerweise hat der an der lokalen lpt1- Schnittstelle ein MFG vom Typ Samsung SCX-4100 hängen und größere Umbauten (Printserver von Samsung o.ä.) möchte ich vermeiden.
Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, wie das zu lösen ist?
mfg
bogo10


----------

